# Anyone know how to sex cuban tree frogs?



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi i have 4 cuban tree frogs and wanted to know if there is any way to tell the sex's apart
thanks jezz


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Nice and easy provided they are at least subadult, males are significantly smaller than females and have black nuptial pads on their thumbs, you may also find that males have much fewer tubercles (nobbly bits and bumps!) on their backs 


A female;









A male


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

thanks for the info, out of the four two are slightly larger than the other two. looking around on the net found that these can grow to 6" mine are probly just over half this size. how much larger would the femals be and would this be only apparent in adults?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Males reach about 2.5", max 3"


----------



## Jezza84 (Dec 9, 2009)

do you breed these frogs?


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Amusingly no, we never managed to get this invasive and incredibly successful species to breed! We were keeping them as a model species, we were building a skills "toolbox" by amassing as many different breeding modes as possible (amongst other reasons).


----------

